

Using Forensic Psychology to Spot Problems in Code - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/using-forensic-psychology-to-spot-problems-in-your-code/

======
e28eta
Looks interesting! I saw a talk at Fluent Conf last year with similar ideas
(part of it that really stuck in my mind was overlaying your org chart with
commit data to see if there was a module that had people from different teams
making changes in it).

~~~
GarethX
Yeah, I think the techniques sound really promising. In his Ted Talk* he
mentions stats like identifying 80% of bugs by looking at just 4% of the
codebase, which could make code reviews and manual testing a lot more
efficient. It would be interesting to see such techniques included in tooling
to automate such analysis, and it wouldn't require any changes to working
practices - it's just from the source code repo.

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_hplxTYJw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_hplxTYJw)

